# Caravan Club Rules



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

We are booked in to a CC site for a few days ,on one of those nights we are going to a wedding and might not get back to the van till morning ,is there any rules prohibiting leaving my van overnight unattended


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is a link to the rules: See specifically Rule 7c.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/planning-your-trip/uk-trips/the-site-network/club-site-rules/

How would the warden know your unit was unattended during the night and for that matter at any time? it is not Colditz and there is no curfew which says you have to be back from a night out at midnight, 1am etc.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

rayc said:


> Here is a link to the rules: See specifically Rule 7c.
> 
> http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/planning-your-trip/uk-trips/the-site-network/club-site-rules/
> 
> How would the warden know your unit was unattended during the night and for that matter at any time? it is not Colditz and there is no curfew which says you have to be back from a night out at midnight, 1am etc.


"Not Colditz " you obviously have not met some of the club wardens I have :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for that , I read through the rules and missed that bit, must be old age


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Naaaaaaa,
I've done this on lots of occassions went out and back with my tow car after visiting freinds, just be sensible and quiet. 8) 
Clive


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If you tell the wardens you will be away,as they will be doing rounds in the evening,they can keep an eye on your unit,just a thought,but as said its up to you.
Ted.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Tell no one.
just go out.

Dave p


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

In terms of the rule 7(c), if it says "no caravan may be left unoccupied for more than 48 hours without the agreement of the Warden" surely the implication is that it *can* be left for up to 48 hours within the rule?

So, if you want to stay out 1 night, there's no issue with rule 7(c).


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Surely this is a matter of common decency. It costs nothing to let the Warden know that you are going to be away overnight, and who knows if there is a problem with your van they would at least be aware if was empty and act accordingly.

By the way all sites are not run as Colditz, I was a Warden for 11 years. You might think some Wardens are grumpy, but from the other side of the fence I met some doolallys!! 

Have a good time at your get together.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Surely this is a matter of common decency. It costs nothing to let the Warden know that you are going to be away overnight, and who knows if there is a problem with your van they would at least be aware if was empty and act accordingly.

By the way all sites are not run as Colditz, I was a Warden for 11 years. You might think some Wardens are grumpy, but from the other side of the fence I met some doolallys!! 

Have a good time at your get together.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary1944 said:


> Surely this is a matter of common decency. It costs nothing to let the Warden know that you are going to be away overnight, and who knows if there is a problem with your van they would at least be aware if was empty and act accordingly.
> 
> By the way all sites are not run as Colditz, I was a Warden for 11 years. You might think some Wardens are grumpy, but from the other side of the fence I met some doolallys!!
> 
> Have a good time at your get together.


At no time did I mean my comment to come across other than a joke ,thats why I put 6 laughing emotions at the end , I was just picking up on the previous posters remark about colditz,
in reallity I have the greatest respect for the wardens ,they are no where as grumpy or awkward as some campers can be,
sorry for any offence to you Gary


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Gary1944 said:


> Surely this is a matter of common decency. It costs nothing to let the Warden know that you are going to be away overnight, and who knows if there is a problem with your van they would at least be aware if was empty and act accordingly.
> 
> By the way all sites are not run as Colditz, I was a Warden for 11 years. You might think some Wardens are grumpy, but from the other side of the fence I met some doolallys!!
> 
> Have a good time at your get together.


Not specifically grumpy but there are some with no sense of humour.


----------



## Eli (Mar 7, 2009)

Dear oh Dear there is some dicks about wardens and all so don't make out that their all wonderful and helpful


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Eli,

Can we have the English translation of your post please?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to admit there are some right uptight humour free wardens about, but mostly I have found them helpful knowledgable and good humoured. It is difficult to kep smiling after dealing with an awkward member of the public who consider themselves able to do as they like and consider wardens as servants.
My only critisum is about the white numbered posts on each pitch.this was fine for the old caravan line up, but a motorhome or a caravan may well need or wish to park across the pitch, so why does this send wardens into a frenzy, if you have not driven over the grass.it also means that a ground sheet will not be on the grass.
I love the CL's myself, their charm works on me.

cabby


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Cabby, I never had a problem with people parking any which way on a pitch, just so long as they bear in mind other people will be parking on adjoining pitches and space must be left for them and 6m between. Some pitches can accommodate this but many can't.

However recently got told off by assistant Warden for parking on wrong side of pitch! Can't win them all. I won't tell you what my reply was but it included a few mild expletives.

PS. I took no offence at any of the comments. Just wanted to put the other point of view.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Cabby,

The only time I've ever been told how to park by a CC warden was on the site at Garlieston, where they try to ensure that everyone on the site can enjoy the view. Seemed fair enough to me.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Grandadbaza,

Are you a dog owner? If so, do not worry about CC or CCC rules as many dog owners appear to enjoy total exemption from club rules.

We have just returned from a lengthy tour of the UK and have not stayed on one site, Cl or CS where there were not dogs running around quite freely.

No wonder wardens may appear grumpy at times when they are constantly dealing with people who refuse to comply with site rules. 

I am sure you will find the warden very helpful if you let them know waht you are planning.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

the warden was so helpfull today ,they insist pay £3.95 for electric hookup or i could nt have the pitch....

Marvelous and all that on top of the £7 for not being a member...

Were they right to insist i pay even though i did nt want electric ???


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

spatz1 said:


> Were they right to insist i pay even though i did nt want electric ???


Fraid so! 8O (Not sure where the separate £3.95 comes from though :? ).

Thanks to our British habit of "_looking for rules in order to obey them_", we take notice of the EU (I believe) ruling that forbids the selling on of electicity at a (possible) profit. :roll:

Most of the rest of Europe just ignores it, and does the sensible thing.

We of course, ensure that it is followed to the letter, and the only option is to include the cost of the hook-up in the overall price - or provide some pitches without a hook-up.

I may be a bit awry with some of the detail, but that's more or less it. I don't think most of the CC sites have any pitches without hook-up, so regrettably, you are stuffed! 8O

Dave


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

zebedee...

the woman quoted me a price as if i was a member then added the £7 when discovered not and then added the £3.95 hookup to arrive at my price...

considdering we were trying to book 2 miles from home and it was just for a summers night out and we needed to kennel the dog for the night .... 

we opted for a babysitter as its cheaper !


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Thanks to our British habit of "_looking for rules in order to obey them_", we take notice of the EU (I believe) ruling that forbids the selling on of electicity at a (possible) profit. :roll:
> 
> Most of the rest of Europe just ignores it, and does the sensible thing.
> 
> ...


The one thing it does is ensure that if you have to pay for EHU in with the pitch fee then you will use it. Not a very enviromentally friendly initiative especially in the cooler months but of course the clubs know they are onto a good thing in the warmer ones.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Eli said:


> Dear oh Dear there is some dicks about wardens and all so don't make out that their all wonderful and helpful


What a charming first post! 8O

Oh well - I suppose it can only improve. :roll:

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

spatz1 said:


> zebedee... the woman quoted me a price as if i was a member then added the £7 when discovered not and then added the £3.95 hookup to arrive at my price...


Hi Spatz

The surcharge for non-members is fair enough. It clearly would not be fair if non-members received the same treatment as members. Nobody would ever pay their subscription to join if that were true. :roll: :lol:

I still can't work out where the £3.95 came from though, since they are (as said before) not allowed to charge separately for a hook-up.

Dave


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

£ 3.95 was quoted as specific for the hookup ... i said i did nt need it and she said i had to pay for it even if i didnt use it if i wanted the pitch.....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

spatz1 said:


> £ 3.95 was quoted as specific for the hookup ... i said i did nt need it and she said i had to pay for it even if i didnt use it if i wanted the pitch.....


Pass!! 

I think I would be as polite as possible, but would query that one.

Dave


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I thank all for your help and suggestions, But I would like to make it clear that all I ever wanted was to know what the rules are,so I didnt break them , when I go away in my van I like it to be as stressless as possible, it is in fact supposed to be an holiday

Now I know that there is a 48 hr rule I feel ok about leaving the van for one night , but I will out of courtesy inform the warden ,and ask him to keep is eye on it ,((thats providing I dont get a grumpy one)) LOL



To ALPHADEE
No I am not a dog owner and if I was I for one wouldnt use that as an excuse to flout the rules


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

grandadbaza said:


> I thank all for your help and suggestions, But I would like to make it clear that all I ever wanted was to know what the rules are,so I didnt break them , when I go away in my van I like it to be as stressless as possible, it is in fact supposed to be an holiday
> 
> Now I know that there is a 48 hr rule I feel ok about leaving the van for one night , but I will out of courtesy inform the warden ,and ask him to keep is eye on it ,((thats providing I dont get a grumpy one)) LOL
> 
> ...


I didn't get a grumpy one , in fact the opposite , " not a problem sir, we prefer to know if your not coming back and then we can keep an eye on it ,do you need the number of a taxi"


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

In my experience, that's typical of how most of them are :thumbleft: , only a few exceptions [-X 

Glad it all worked out, Baza, hope you had a stress free break and the wedding went well. ccasion7:


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Gary1944 said:


> By the way all sites are not run as Colditz, I was a Warden for 11 years. You might think some Wardens are grumpy, but from the other side of the fence I met some doolallys!!
> 
> Have a good time at your get together.


Pity we didn't meet you during our time with the club. Without exception, every single warden we met during our 9 years disliked kids and or dogs and were grumpy so and so's.

Granted we didn't meet them all and the law of averages means that there must be some with people skills out there.

BTW, we voted with our feet and left the club.


----------

